# CI 656 Waste Pipe hose size?



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi
First post (hopefully not last post as can't play the bugle!) and this place seems full of knowledge!!
Being lazy, and knowing how long it will take me to get back up again, anybody know what size hose will fit on the grey waste pipe on a 2008 CI Carioca 656?
Thanks 
Lee


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Lee
Did you ever find the answer to this?
Colin


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi. Sorry for delay been away. Nope not yet. Need to get under and have a proper look, could do with getting it solved for summer though!!
Lee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a standard size, I think 50mm. If you check the CAK Tanks website you will find the size and the connector pipes to fit.
Gerry


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

leenuts said:


> Hi. Sorry for delay been away. Nope not yet. Need to get under and have a proper look, could do with getting it solved for summer though!!
> Lee


lee i take my hat of to you,i always thought i was the laziest motorhomer putting things off till last minute.you op was on the 20/10/2010.and you still hav'nt had a look.you obviously have to much going on in your life.a worthy champion. :roll: :lol:


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you for the accolade "laziest motorhomer"!!

Unfortunately its not high on my list of priorities, just a niggler that I presumed somebody may have solved!! No point in re-inventing the wheel!! Thanks Gerry D.

Apart from being busy being out and about enjoying myself (rather than looking up waste pipes!!) the lovely Fiat has also kept me busy with EGR, fuel pump and timing belt in the last 6 months anyway!!


----------

